# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  من تلاميذ الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله

## تميمي ابوعبدالله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

تلاميذه

نظرا لما تميز به سماحته من مكانة علمية عالية، ومنزلة رفيعة من العلم والهدى والتقى، أخذ العلم عنه عدد كبير من طلابه وتلاميذه، وهم كثيرون جدا، وسأذكر من وسعني أن أذكره منهم، ومن نسيته سهوا فليعذرني، فإنني لم أتعمد إسقاطه، بل إن ذاك ليس بخلق حميد في أمر التراجم ؛ ولعلي أذكر تلاميذه على ترتيب جلوسه للتدريس فأبدل بطلابه فيالدلم، لم في الرياض ثم في المدينة ثم في الرياض. 

أولا في الدلم : 

فقد كانت للشيخ - حفظه الله - فيالدلم حلقات علمية، ودروس فقهية حديثية، يلقيها في الجامع الكبير، وهؤلاء هم أسماء الطلاب الذين يفدون لحضور دروسه وحلقاته سواء في الجامع الكبير أو في المنزل آنذاك، ولأن هدفهم هو الدراسة على هذا العالم الجليل والبحر النبيل، فقد اندمجوا مع بعضهم في جو علمي مفعم بالمحبة والألفة، مقرونا بالمداعبات الفكرية، والطرائف المفيدة، متحملين في ذلك شظف العيش والصبر عليه في سبيل الاستفادة من علم الشيخ - حفظه الله - فنالوا ما أملوا حتى أصبحوا علماء عاملين، ومصابيح هادين تنير الطريق،وتسنمواا غارب القضاء، وغيره من الوظائف الدينية، وساهموا في النهضة العلمية التي مرت بها هذه الدولة المباركة - زادها الله عزا - وهؤلاء هم: 
1- معالي الشيخ راشد بن صالح بن خنين المستشار بالديوان الملكي، وأحد أعضاء هيئة كبار العلماء، معروف بالفضل والزهد، وهو من كتاب الشيخ، ومن أكثر الطلاب ملازمة له ومن أكثرهم كتابة له في مجلس القضاء، ولا يزال على صلة علمية بالشيخ - حفظه الله - رأيته مرارا وتكرارا يزور الشيخ في منزله، ويجتمع به وخاصة في شهر رمضان المبارك، وهو من الدلم. 
2- معالي الشيخ / عبد الله بن سليمان المسعري رئيس ديوان المظالم - سابقا - وهو من الحوطة. 
3- معالي الأستاذ / عبد العزيز بن عبد الله السالم أمين عام مجلس الوزراء وهو من الرياض ؛ وصاحب مقالات قوية، وله اهتمام بالأدب والعلم حريص على وقته، محب للعلماء وطلبة العلم، ومعروف بالخير والفضل، وقوة القلم والتعبير - زاده الله من فضله -. 
4- الشيخ / عبد العزيز آل سليمان من الحريق. 
5- الشيخ الفاضل / محمد بن سليمان آل سليمان القاضي في المحكمة الكبرى بالدمام - سابقا - ورئيس جمعية تحفيظ القرآن بالمنطقة الشرقية، وأحد العلماء الفضلاء والوجهاء النبلاء يمتاز بسعة الحلم، ودقة الهم، وحب المساكين، مع كرم في الطبع وأريحية في الخلق زرته في منزله بالدمام، فوجدته فوق ما وصف ليمزز طيب الشمائل، وكريم الأخلاق وقد أحببته حبا عظيما في الله ولله - وهو من الحريق. 
6- الشيخ / عبد الله بن حسن بن قعود، عضو هيئة كبار العلماء، وعضو اللجنة الدائمة للإفتاء سابقا، وإمام وخطيب جامع الملك عبد العزيز بالمربع وهو من الحريق. 
7- الشيخ / محمد بن زيد آل سليمان رئيس المحاكم الشرعية في الدمام، وعضو هيئة كبار العلماء من الحريق. 
8- الشيخ / عبد الله بن عبالرحمن الشثري المستشار بالحرس الوطني - من حوطة بني تميم 
9- الشيخ / سعد بن سليمان المسعري - من الحوطة. 
10- الشيخ / عبد العزيز بن سليمان المسعري - من الحوطة-. 
11- الشيخ / عبد الرحمن بن مجلي - من الحوطة -. 
12- الشيخ / عبد الرحمن بن سحمان، من الأفلاج كان كاتبا للشيخ، ثم عمل رئيسا لمحكمةالأفلاج فرئيسا لمحكمة الدلم، ثم قاضيا في هيئة التمييز للأحكام الشرعية، فمحالا على التقاعد. 
13- الشيخ / حمد بن سعد بن حمد بن عتيق - من الأفلاج - عمل قاضيا في محكمة التمييز ثم محالا على التقاعد. 
14- الشيخ سعد بن حمد بن عتيق - من الأفلاج -. 
15- الشيخ / إبراهيم بن محمد بن خرعان - من الأفلاج -. 
16- الشيخ / عبد العزيز بن إسحاق بن عتيق - من الأفلاج -. 
17- الشيخ / سليمان بن عبد الله بن حماد - من الرياض - وكان يقرأ على الشيخ الكتب التي سيلقي فيها دروسا في اليوم التالي، ثم عمل في التفتيش القضائي، ثم أحيل على التقاعد. 
18- الشيخ / عبد العزيز بن عبد الرحمن بن عبد العزيز آل الشيخ - من الرياض -. 
19- الشيخ / محمد بن أحمد بن سنان - عافاه الله - صاحب مدرسة ابن سنان لتحفيظ القرآن الكريم، وهو من خيرة الرجال علما وعملا، تفرغ لتدريس القرآن الكريم، وكان إبان عافيته نائبا لرئيس الجماعة الخيرية لتحفيظ القرآن الكريم، ومديرا لمدرسة تحفيظ القرآن الكريم الأولى بالرياض، وهو ممن له جهود مباركة نافعة، وقد جعل القرآن ونشره وتعليمه بين المسلمين همه وغايته، وقد أصيب بمرض عضال ما زال ملازما له أحسن الله خاتمته ورزقه الجنة. 
الشيخ / عبد العزيز بن سلميان الحميدي من الرياض. 
21- الشيخ / عبد الرحمن بن ناصرالبراك - من الرياض - يعمل حاليا أستاذا في جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية، وهو أحد كبار العلماء في العقيدة وأصولها، وله محاضرات أسبوعية ودروس يومية، ومن تواضعه أنه مازال مكبا حريصا على دروس سماحة الشيخ وخاصة يومي الأحد والأربعاء في جامع الأميرة سارة. 
22- الشيخ ؛ عمر بن محمد بن باز - من الرياض -. 
23- الشيخ / علي بن عبد الله بن حواس - رحمه الله - من علماء القصيم المعروفين، وصاحب الردود الشهيرة، والمؤلفات القيمة، كان من الزهاد الورعين، والفضلاء الناصحين، لا يخاف في دين الله وإظهاره لومة لائم، شديد الغيرة على محارم الله، كثير الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر - رحمه الله -. 
24- الشيخ / عبد الرزاق بن محمد المسعود - من الزلفي -. 
25- الشيخ / عبد العزيز بن محمد بن جلال - رحمه الله - من الدلم - عمل رئيسا للحسبة فيها -. 
26- الشيخ / عبد الرحمن بن عبد العزيز بن جلال - من الدلم - رئيس هيئة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر في الدلم. 
27- الشيخ / صالح بن محمد الصيرامي - من الدلم -. 
28- الشيخ / عبدالعزيزز بن محمدالصيرامي - من الدلم -. 
29- الشيخ / عبد العزيز بن عبد الرحمن بن عوين - من الدلم -. 
30- الشيخ / سعد بن عبد الرحمن بن عوين - من الدلم -. 
31- الشيخ / عبد الرحمن بن سعد بن شعيل - من الدلم -. 
32- الشيخ / محمد بن سعد بن شعيل - من الدلم -. 
33- الشيخ / صالح بن عبد العزيز بن هليل - من الدلم -. 
34- الشيخ / عثمان بن عبد العزيز بن هليل - من الدلم -. 
35- الشيخ / إبراهيم بن محمد بن مبرد - من الدلم -. 
36- الشيخ / عبد العزيز بن حسين بن عسكر - من الدلم -. 
37- الشيخ / عبد الله بن فهد بن سنبل - من الدلم -. 
38- الشيخ / عبد الله بن بلال الملاحي - من الدلم -. 
39- الشيخ / سعد بن عيسى الزير - من الدلم -. 
40- الشيخ / عبد الله بن عتيق العويرضي- من الدلم -. 
41- الشيخ / محمد بن أحمد بن مهيني - رحمه الله من الدلم -. 
42- الشيخ / عبد اللطيف بن محمد بن شديد- رحمه الله من الدلم -. 
43- الشيخ / محمد بن إبراهيم بن عبد السلام - من الدلم -. 
44- الشيخ / محمد بن راشد بن شعيل - من الدلم -. 
45- الأستاذ / عبد العزيز بن عبد الله الخرجي - من الدلم -. 
46- الأستاذ / أحمد بن مرشد بن مسقم - من الدلم -. 
47- الشيخ / عبد العزيز بن سعدالحقباني - من الدلم -. 
48- الشيخ / سعد بن ناصر المطوع - من الدلم -. 
49- الشيخ / عبد العزيز بن علي الزير - من الدلم -. 
50- الشيخ محمد بن عبد الرحمن بن مثيبب - من الدلم -. 
51- الشيخ / سعد بن رشيدالخرجي - من الدلم -. 
52- الشيخ / عبد الرحمن بن أحمد العميري - من الدلم -. 
53- الشيخ / سعد بن صالح بن عبد العزيز بن هليل - من الدلم -. 
54- الشيخ / عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن خنين - من الدلم -. 
55- الشيخ / إبراهيم بن عتيق العويرضي - من الدلم -. 
56- الشيخ / عبد الله بن عبد العزيز بن تميم - من الدلم -. 
57- الشيخ / محمد بن عبد الرحمن الكنهل - من بلدة اليمامة بالخرج -. 
58- الشيخ / عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن الكنهل - من بلدة اليمامة بالخرج -. 
59- الشيخ / ناصر بن عبد الرحمن الكنهل - من بلدة اليمامة بالخرج -. 
60- الشيخ / سليمان بن عبد العزيز آل سليمان- من بلدة اليمامة بالخرج -. 
أحد القضاة المعروفين ويعمل حاليا رئيس محكمة التمييز بالمنطقة الوسطى، زرته في مكتبه وأهديته بعض المؤلفات، فهش في وجهي وبش - جزاه الله خيرا -. 
61- الشيخ / صالح بن حسين العلي - من العراق - كان من كتاب الشيخ في مجلس القضاء ومن الطلاب البارزين، عمل مديرا لمدرسة ابن عباس، ثم محاضرا في الجامعة الإسلامية، وله نفس طويل في نظم الشعر المطول - رحمه الله -. 
62- الشيخ / عبد الكريم السعيدان - من العراق -. 
63- الشيخ / يحيى بن فهد بن حزام - من اليمن - وقد توفي - رحمه الله -. 
64- الشيخ / عبد الله بن مقحم - رحمه الله – من الدرعية. 
65- الأستاذ /مسفرر بن سعيد الزهراني - من زهران - كان يعمل آنذاك مديرا لبريدالدلم. 66- عبد الله بن يحيى الزهراني من زهران. 
67- حامد بن أحمد الغامدي - من غامد -. 
68- الشيخ / سعيد بن عياش الغامدي - من غامد - عمل رئيسا لمحكمة خميس مشيط. 
69- الشيخ / أحمد العمري الغامدي - من غامد -. 
70- الشيخ / محمد بن عبد الله العديني - من اليمن -. 
71- الشيخ / سيف بن عبد الله العديني - من اليمن -. 
72- الشيخ / عبد الله يحيى اليمني - من اليمن -. 
73- الشيخ / سعيد العديني - من اليمن -. 
74- الشيخ / علي مهدي اليماني - من اليمن -. 
75- الشيخ / محمود ياسين - من فلسطين -، رشحه الشيخ ليكون أول مدير للمدرسة السعودية ( ابن عباس حاليا ) إبان افتتاحها عام 1368 هـ. 
76- الشيخ / محمد حسن العبد الرزاق - رحمه الله - فلسطين. 
77- الشيخ: عبد القادر بن سليمان الأشقر - من فلسطين -. 
78- الشيخ / عبد الرحمن بن سعيد الناطورر - من فلسطين -. 
79- الشيخ / عبد الكريمالهرريي - من الحبشة -.

ثانيا في الرياض : 
هذه بعض أسماء طلاب الشيخ - حفظه الله - الذين درسوا عليه في الرياض، وذلك إبان تدريسه في كلية الشريعة بالرياض، وهم الآن يمثلون صفوة المجتمع من علماء فاضلين ووجهاء مرموقين، لهم المكانة العلية، والمنزلة السنية، وقد ساهموا في نشر العلم والدعوة إلى الله سبحانه وتعالى، في جميع أنحاء المملكة وهم على النحو التالي: 
1- زيد بن عبد العزيز بن فياض - رحمه الله - أحد كبار العلماء، وصاحب كتاب الروضة الندية في شرح العقيدة الواسطية، وممن له في حياته أعمال مبرورة، وجهود مشكورة. 
2- محمد بن سليمان الأشقر العالم الأصولي المعروف صاحب كتاب زبدة التفسير عن فتح القدير، وغيرها من المؤلفات النافعة، يمتاز بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة في الدعوة والتوجيه والإرشاد وله أعمال ومساهمات طيبة في الكويت لعل من أبرزها الموسوعة الفقهية التي أصدرتها وزارة الشئون الإسلامية والأوقاف في دولة الكويت وهو الآن نزيل الأردن - حاليا -. 
3- حمود بن عبد الله العقلاء الشعيبي، من أهل بريدة بالقصيم، وله باع في الفقه والعقيدة ويدرس الآن في جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية - فرع القصيم - في كلية الشريعة. 
4- راشد بن صالح بن خنين المستشار في الديوان الملكي - سبق الكلام عنه -. 
5- عبد العزيز بن محمد آل عبد المنعم أمين عام هيئة كبار العلماء بالمرتبة الممتازة، وهو أحد الفضلاء المعروفين بالعلم والنبل والفضل ؛ وهو محل ثقة الشيخ عبد العزيز - حاليا - يستشيره في كثير من الأمور، لثاقب رأيه، وأصالة فكره، زاده الله توفيقا. 
6- محمد صالح الشاوي. 
7- عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن غديان أحد أعضاء اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء، وعضو هيئة كبار العلماء، وعضو اللجنة الخماسية، وأحد كبار المفتين، وهو عالم أصولي فقيه متبحر، قرأت عليه بعض الكتب، فوجدته فوق ما يظنه الظانون فيه، وهو صاحب دعابة ومرح ولطف مع من يعرفه حريص على الفائدة العلمية، لا يحب كثرة الأسئلة التي فيها تكلف وتنطع وإعجاز. 
8- محمد بن عبد الرحمن بن دخيل. 
9- إبراهيم بن محمد بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ وزير العدل سابقا، وعضو هيئة كبار العلماء - سابقا - أصيب بمرض عضال في الآونة الأخيرة، وكان رئيسا لدائرة البحوث العلمية والإفتاء، وهو الآن يرأس مجلس إدارة مؤسسة الدعوة الإسلامية الصحفية. يمتاز بالحلم والفهم السديد والرأي الصائب - متع الله به وشفاه وعافاه -. 
10- علي بن سليمان الضالع. 
11- إبراهيم بن محمد بن عثمان. 
12- إبراهيم بن عبد الله الثميري. 
13- منصور بن عثمان الدخيل. 
14- عبد العزيز بن عبد الرحمن الخريجي. 
15- عبد الرحمن بن محمد بن شعيل. 
16- عبد الله بن عبد العزيز بن إدريس الأديب المعروف ورئيس نادي الرياض الأدبي، وله أشعار رنانة، وقصائد جيدة، ولعل من أبرز كتبه شعراء نجد، وديوانه المشهور "في زورقي". 
17- علي بن سليمان الرومي نائب رئيس محكمة التمييز بالرياض وأحد الفرضيين المعروفين والعلماء المشهورين بالفضل والجود والكرم، وهو ففيه ذو ملكة فقهية تميل إلى التيسير والرفق. 
18- عبد الرحمن بن عبد العزيز بن محمد بن سحمان. 
19- عبد الملك بن عمر آل الشيخ. 
20- سعد بن إسحاق بن عتيق. 
21- محمد بن سعود بن دغيثر. قلت: وهؤلاء يعتبرون الدفعة الأولى التي تخرجت من كلية الشريعة في العام الدراسي 1376 هـ في دورها الأول. 
22- صالح بن محمد بن رشود المدرس بكلية الشريعة - سابقا - ففيه معروف بغزارة علمه وتمكنه من مذهب الحنابلة. 
23- عمر بن عبد العزيز بن مترك المستشار في الديوان الملكي - سابقا - توفي - رحمه الله - عام 1404 هـ وهو من خيرة الرجال علما وعملا وعقلا وأدبا، كان محبوبا لدى الجميع، استفاض الشيخ بكر أبو زيد - رعاه الله في ترجمته في كتابه: "الربا والمعاملات المصرفية" وهو كتاب نافع جدا فيه من المسائل المهمة الاقتصادية ما يجدر بطالب العلم الرجوع إليه والاستفادة منه قدر الإمكان. 
24- فالح بن سعد آل مهدي - رحمه الله - أحد العلماء المعروفين بقوة الفهم والحفظ مات ولم يبلغ سن الأشد، وكان ولعا بكتب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله - كثير النظر فيها، ولذا تمكن من شرح التدمرية بمجلد كبير سماه "التحفة المهدية شرح الرسالة التدمرية" أجاد فيها وأفاد، وأوضح مشكل مسائلها، ومجمل معانيها بعبارة فصيحة مفهومة لطلبة العلم - رحمه الله وجعل الجنة مأواه - والكتاب مطبوع متداول. 
25- محمد بن صا لح العثيمين أحد كبار العلماء المعروفين، وأحد كبار المفتين في العالم الإسلامي مفسر أصولي فرضي نحوي فقيه بل قل كل الصيد في جوف الفراء وهو ممن لازم الشيخ عبد العزيز في المسجد والكلية واستفاد منه على حد قوله: "حب الحديث والحلم وسعة الانبساط للناس" وهو من جملة شيوخنا. 
26- عبد الله بن حسن بن قعود عضو هيئة كبار العلماء - سابقا - وعضو اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء - سابقا - وقد سبق الكلام عنه -. 
حمود بن عبد العزير السبيل أحد القضاة المعروفين، والفقهاء المشهورين، آثر العزلة وخمول الذكر مقبل على الدار الآخرة، وقد وهم من جعله من آل سبيل من بني زيد، بل هو من غيرهم وقد رأيت بعض الأفاضل من طلبة العلم يثنون عليه ولم أره، ونمي إلي أنه يحفظ كثيرا من مسائل الشيخ / محمد بن إبراهيم - رحمه الله -. 
28- عطية بن محمد بن سالم القاضي بمحكمة المدينة، والمدرس بالمسجد النبوي، وتلميذ الشيخ الإمام العلامة محمد الأمين الجكني الشنقيطي - رحمه الله - وهو أحد كبار فقهاء المالكية في هذا العصر وله تتمة على كتاب شيخه "أضواء البيان" وله ترتيب التمهيد لابن عبد البر على الأبواب الفقهية. 
29- صالح بن عبد الرحمن الأطرم، عضو هيئة كبار العلماء، وعضو الإفتاء، وعضو هيئة التدريس بكلية الشريعة فقيه متمكن، وله مقالات طيبة ومشاركات نافعة، وهو من جملة شيوخنا الفضلاء، وله فضل علي واسع وهو بحر لا تكدره الدلاء - وخاصة في فهم مصطلحات أصحابنا الحنابلة - ختم الله له بخير -. 
30- حسن بن عبد اللطيف بن مانع، المدرس بالمعهد العلمي بالشفاء، وأحد كبار العلماء الذين آثروا العزلة وخمول الذكر، حافظ متقن، كثير الثناء على الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم - رحمه الله - وهو من أخص تلامذته، له بحوث جيدة وقد ألان الله له الفقه والحديث فجمع بينهما، وكانت له جلسة بعد المغرب يزوره فيها الأحبة وطلبة العلم زرته مرارا وتكرارا فرأيت فيه علما جما وأدبا. 
- عبد الرحمن بن ناصر البراك - سبق الكلام عنه -. 
32- عبد الله بن محمد بن زاحم رئيس محاكم المدينة المنورة - سابقا - وعضو المجلس الأعلى للقضاء وإمام وخطيب المسجد النبوي. 
33- علي بن محمد بن زامل: النحوي المعروف، وعالم القصيم في اللغة والنحو، وهو من جملة شيوخنا استفدت منه في تواضعه وزهده وورعه كثيرا توفي عام 1418 هـ. 
34- عبد الله بن محمد بن رشيد عضو مجلس القضاء الأعلى، وممن له هيبة وبعد نظر وترو وتثبت في الأمور. 
35- عبد الصمد بن محمد الكاتب - الفرضي المعروف، وأحد مدرسي الجامعة الإسلامية - سابقا - وله نشاطات دعوية، وجهود علمية، وهو من الكرماء، وله مؤلف قيم في الفرائض، نزيل المدينة النبوية. 
36- يوسف بن محمد المطلق الداعية المعروف، والواعظ المشهور، له إسهامات طيبة، وجهود مباركة في نشر الدعوة إلى الله ؛ ولا تراه - ولله الحمد إلا واعظا ومتكلما، وهو من الفصحاء المشهورين ويجمع في وعظه بين صدق العاطفة، ونصاعة الكلمة، وفصاحة العبارة، فلذا عليه تأثير في القلوت وهو إلى الآن - ما زال واعظا ومرشدا - أدام الله عزه، ورفع قدره. 
37- عبد الله بن إبراهيم الفتوخ عميد كلية الشريعة - سابقا - ومدير عام الدعوة في الداخل - سابقا - له مميزات منها الكرم والبساطة وسعة الصدر، وحسن الخاطر، وجودة اللفظ، ودقه المناقشة وله دروس يومية في منزله - زاده الله من زوائد فضله - وقد درست عليه كتاب التوحيد والآجرومية. 
38- علي الحمد الصالحي أحد علماء عنيزة، ممن جمع له بين العلم والمال، وهو من كبار تلاميذ الشيخ عبد الرحمن السعدي - رحمه الله - وكان ابن سعدي - رحمه الله - يستشيره في كثير من الأمور وله نشاط دعوي، وحب لطلبة العلم - وخاصة المساكين منهم - وله كتاب نافع جمع فيه تفسير ابن القيم - رحمه الله - من كتبه وقد سماه "السراج المنير" وقد توفي - رحمه الله - عام 1415 هـ. 
39- صالح بن محمد اللحيدان رئيس المجلس الأعلى للقضاء بمرتبة وزير، وعضو هيئة كبار العلماء وعضو اللجنة الخماسية الثقافية، وأحد العلماء المعروفين، وله دروس يومية في شهر رمضان في المسجد الحرام بمكة ويمتاز بقوة الشخصية وأصالة الرأي، وثاقب النظر، متواضع، جميل السجايا، وله حب لنشر التوحيد في أرجاء العالم الإسلامي - زاده الله عزا وتوفيقا -. 
40- صالح بن عبد العزيز المنصور، الفقيه المعروف، والمدرس بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية فرع القصيم، وله مؤلفات قيمة لعل من أهمها "حكم الزواج بنية الطلاق" و "الجواب الواضح في الرد على شبه من أجاز الزواج بنية الطلاق" وهما مهمان جدا، وله "أصول الفقه عند ابن تيمية" وغيرها من الكتب النافعة. 
41- علي بن سليمان المهنا - أحد علماء المدينة النبوية، ورئيس محكمة المدينة المستعجلة - سابقا - وله نشاط دعوي طيب، وحب للفقراء والمساكين، وهو ممن له دراية بمذهب الحنابلة - زاده الله توفيقا -. 
42- محمد بن زيد آل سليمان - سبق الكلام عنه -. 
43- محمد بن سليمان البدر عضو مجلس القضاء الأعلى، عضو هيئة كبار العلماء. 
44- محمد بن سليمان آل سليمان - سبق الكلام عنه -. 
45- محمد بن عبد الكريم آل سليمان قاضي العمار - سابقا الفرضي المتفنن، آثر العزلة وخمول الذكر، وإلا فهو من العلماء الحفاظ المتقنين، جمع الله له بين صفتين هما قوة الذاكرة، ودقة الاستحضار، نزيل الرياض - حاليا - زرته مرارا وتكرارا، فلا أخرج من عنده إلا بفوائد علمية ومعروف بشدته على أهل الأهواء والبدع - ختم الله له بصالح العمل - ولا يخرج من بيته إلا للمسجد والضرورة القصوى. 
46- محمد بن عبد الله الأمير - عضو مجلس القضاء الأعلى - وأحد أهل العلم والفضل، متواضع مع قوة في الشخصية، وهيبة، وسعة صدر، وسلامة مقصد. 
47- عبد الكريم بن مراد الآثري أحد مدرسي الجامعة الإسلامية، وهو ممن له نشاط دعوي في باكستان يشكر عليه، ويمتاز نشاطه بنصرة أهل الحديث والأثر، مضلع في علوم الحديث والمصطلح وله قصب السكر شرح نظم نخبة الفكر وغيرها من المؤلفات. 
48- عبد المحسن بن حمد العباد - نائب رئيس الجامعة الإسلامية - سابقا - والمدرس حاليا بالمسجد النبوي، وأحد كبار علماء المدينة، عالم معروف بمواضعه وزهده وورعه، وحبه للسنة وتعظيمها، وما زال نشيطا في دروسه، ويريد أن يتم الكتب الستة، فقد قرئ عليه البخاري ومسلم والترمذي والنسائي وبقي له ابن ماجة وهو عالم بالحديث، ويحق أن يسمى عالم المدينة - ختم الله له بصالح العمل -. 
49- منصور بن حمد المالك - نائب رئيس ديوان المظالم - واحد العلماء المعروفين يمتاز بالتواضع وأصالة الرأي، وواسع العلم، زرته في مكتبه، فوجدته سمحا لينا - أدام الله عزه. 
50- محمد أمان علي الجامي - المدرس بالجامعة الإسلامية والمسجد النبوي، وأحد علماء المدينة النبوية درس العقيدة لمدة ثلاثين سنة، وهو صاحب كتاب "الصفات الإلهية" وغيرها من الكتب النافعة المفيدة، وقد توفي - رحمه الله - عام 1416 هـ. 
51- أبو بكر جابر الجزائري - علم على رأسه نار - أحد علماء المدينة، والمدرس بالمسجد النبوي، وصاحب الكتب المفيدة النافعة، وله سعة بال وصدر على الدعوة إلى الله، يسافر كثيرا، جريء في الحق لا يخاف في الله لومة لائم، مشهور بتواضعه وحبه للناس - ختم الله بصالح العمل -. 
52- حمد بن محمد الفريان - عضو مجلس الشورى - حاليا - ووكيل وزارة العدل - سابقا -. 
53- رومي بن سليمان الرومي - رحمه الله - المستشار في وزارة الداخلية - سابقا - واحد أهل العلم والفضل، معروف بحبه لطلبة العلم، ونفعه للناس، جعل الله الجنة مأواه - آمين -. 
54- سعد بن محمد الفريان - عضو الجماعة الخيرية لتحفيظ القرآن الكريم، ورئيس تحرير مجلة الدعوة - سابقا -. 
55- صالح بن فوزان آل فوزان - عضو هيئة كبار العلماء، وعضو اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء، وعضو اللجنة الخماسية الثقافية، وأحد كبار العلماء المعروفين على أوساط العالم الإسلامي، وأحد كبار المفتين، يمتاز بقوة الشخصية وهيبة الوجه، وحسن القصد، وجمال الروح، وهو من شيوخنا الأجلاء، مهتم بالعقيدة، ونصرة منهج السلف الصالح، معتني أشد الاعتناء بكتب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وابن القيم - رحمهما الله - محارب للبدع وأهلها، وهو من أقوى العلماء في فهم العقيدة ولذا دائما يحيل عليه الشيخ ابن باز - حفظه الله - مسائل العقيدة والكتب المتعلقة بها، وهو ذو قلم سيال، وفي الحقيقة النفس تطمح إلى إفراد سيرته بترجمة، فالله أسأل أن ييسر ذلك. 
56- عبد الله بن حمد بن عبد الله الجلالي - الداعية المعروف نزيل عنيزة - حاليا - وله بها تجارة واسعة، كريم، محب للإخوان، جواد بماله لنشر الدين والدعوة الإسلامية، وله اهتمام بقضايا المرأة المسلمة ومشكلاتها وأزماتها. 
57- عبد الله بن سعد السعد - رحمه الله - وكيل الجامعة لشئون المعاهد العلمية، نبيه فاضل وجيه كبير المنزلة، محب للعقيدة السلفية، ونشرها، كريم الطبع، حسن الخلق ؛ عالم بالأنساب في نجد. 
58- عبد الله بن محمد المنيف - المدرس بالمعهد العلمي بالرياض، وإمام جامع بن تركي بالشفا والداعية المعروف، صاحب دعابة ومرح - ختم الله بخير -. 
59- عبد المحسن بن عبد الله الخيال - رئيس محاكم جدة - حاليا - فقيه ؛ وله مشاركات طيبة في المشاريع الخيرية، والمناشط الدعوية. 
60- محمد بن سليمان المهوس - رئيس هيئة التحقيق والادعاء العام - حاليا -. 
61- صالح بن غانم السدلان - العالم المعروف ورئيس قسم الفقه بكلية الشريعة بالرياض وهو من شيوخنا الفضلاء، جمع الله له من الجاه والمنزلة وحب الخير ونفع الناس، وله صفات حميدة، وصاحب نشاط دعوي، وجهد فاضل خيري، وهو فقيه حافظ أصولي، وله دروس يومية، معروف بتواضعه وسلامة صدره، محب للسنة وأهلها، وناصر للتوحيد، محارب للشرك - زاده الله عزا وتوفيقا -. 
أبو بكر إسماعيل ميغا عضو هيئة التدريس في جامعة الملك سعود، وله تصانيف نافعة مفيدة. 
63- عبد الرحمن بن محمد آل سدحان - عميد كلية الشريعة بالرياض - حاليا - فقيه أصولي. 
64- عبد العزيز بن عبد الله آل الشيخ، عضو هيئة كبار العلماء، ونائب المفتي العام، وعضو اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء، وعضو اللجنة الخماسية، وخطيب مسجد نمرة، وإمام وخطيب جامع الأمير تركي بن عبد الله وأحد العلماء الكبار المعروفين بالزهد والورع، وطيب النفس وسعة الصدر، وسلامة القصد، وله مشاركات طيبة في إلقاء المحاضرات ومناقشة الرسائل العلمية والإشراف عليها. 
65- غيهب بن محمد آل غيهب - قاضي التمييز بمحكمة الرياض - حاليا -. 
66- علي بن مديش بجوي - عضو مجلس الشورى، وقاضي التمييز في الديوان الملكي. 
67- حمد بن عبد الرحمن الجنيدل - رئيس قسم الاقتصاد الإسلامي بكلية الشريعة بالرياض وأحد المشاركين بالندوات والدروس العلمية، معروف بقوة حجته، وسلامة مقصده، وله جهود طيبة في أبحاث الشريعة الإسلامية.. 
68- عبد الله بن عبد المحسن التركي وزير الشئون الإسلامية والأوقاف والدعوة والإرشاد ؛ وعضو هيئة كبار العلماء. 
69- عمر بن سليمان الأشقر - الكاتب الإسلامي المعروف -. 
70- محمد بن عبد الله العجلان - عضو مجلس الشورى -. 
71- إبراهيم الحماد الصايغ - مدير إدارة التعليم بحائل - سابقا -. 
قلت: وهؤلاء هم الذين تخرجوا من كلية الشريعة من عام 1376 هـ - 1383 هـ، وأغلبهم قد درس على سماحة الشيخ - حفظه الله - الفقه والعقيدة، وكان درسه في الفقه، في كتاب الروض المربع، وفي العقيدة التدمرية، وكان شرحه مفهوما مبسطا، ودرسهم أيضا الألفية لابن مالك في النحو. 
أما طلابه من كلية اللغة العربية فهم على النحو التالي: 
72- محمد بن عمد الرحمن بن مفدى - دكتور في جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية كلية اللغة العربية نحوي لغوي ضليع فيهما، يمتاز بقوة الذاكرة، وجمال الأسلوب. 
73- عبد الله بن سليمان بن منيع - نائب الرئيس العام لإدارات البحوث العلمية والإفتاء - سابقا - ثم قاضي التمييز بمكة، وعضو هيئة كبار العلماء، وعضو مجلس الأوقاف الأعلى، وأحد كبار العلماء المعروفين بالعلم والفضل، وهو من جملة شيوخنا، زرته مرارا وتكرارا، وهو ذو عزم وعلم جم وأدب واسع، معروف بأعماله الخيرية، ومناشطه الدعوية، وله مشاركات طيبة في المجامع الفقهية وندوات الاقتصاد الإسلامي، وله من جملة العلوم نصيب كبير، وحظ وافر، فهو فقيه، محدث فرضي، أصولي، وكل الصيد في جوف الفرا، وله فضل كبير علي، زاده الله عزا وتوفيقا - وختم له بالصالح من الأعمال - آمين -. 
74- مبارك بن عبد الله المبارك. 
75- عبد الرحمن بن عبد المحسن الخيال. 
76- عمران بن محمد العمران - الكاتب المعروف، وعضو مجلس الشورى. 
77- عبد الرحمن بن سليمان الرويشد - رئيس مجلة الشبل، والمستشار في وزارة الداخلية - سابقا -. 
78- عطية بن محمد سالم - سبق الكلام عنه -. 
79- محمد بن سعد بن حسين - الأستاذ الدكتور بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية بكلية اللغة العربية، وأحد الأدباء المعروفين، وأحد المنافحين عن أصالة الشعر، وصاحب ندوة الثلاثاء وله مشاركات دورية في الصحف والمجلات، وشاعر متمكن في شعره. 
80- محمد بن عبد الخطراوي، نائب رئيس النادي الأدبي بالمدينة، وأستاذ اللغة العربية بجامعة الملك عبد العزيز بالمدينة. 
81- عبد الله التركي البكر - أحد كبار أدباء حائل، له كتابات جيدة، وإشراقات ماتعة، يمتاز أسلوبه بقوة الكلمة، وجمال العبارة. 
82- عبد الرحمن الحمود الدويش. 
وهذا ؛ غيض فيض، ووشل من بحر من طلاب سماحة الشيخ / عبد العزيز - حفظه الله - الذين درسوا عليه في المعهد العلمي وفي كليتي الشريعة واللغة العربية، إبان تدريسه بهما وهذا السرد الطويل ليس للحصر، بل هو للإشارة وضرب المثال، وإلا فهم أكثر من أن يحصوا ويعدوا ؛ وليعذرني من غفلت عن ذكر اسمه، من طلاب الشيخ - حفظه الله - فإن النفس مجبولة على الخطأ والوهم والنسيان، وليذكرني بذلك، فإن الذكرى تنفع المؤمنين. 
ثالثا في المدينة : 
وذلك في الجامعة الإسلامية، وفي المسجد النبوي الشريف وهؤلاء أبرز الأسماء الذين عرفتهم من تلاميذه آنذاك : 
1- إبراهيم بن عبد الرحمن الحصين - رحمه الله - مدير مكتب البيت ومستشاره الخاص وأحد أولي العلم والفضل والنباهة والذكر الحسن. 
2- عبد المحسن بن حمد العباد - سبق الكلام عنه -. 
3- عمر بر محمد بن فلاته المدرس حاليا بالمسجد النبوي، ورئيس مركز السنة النبوية - سابقا -. 
4- محمد بن ناصر العبودي الأمين العام للجامعة الإسلامية - سابقا - والأمين العام المساعد لرابطة العالم الإسلامي - حاليا - وصاحب الرحلات المتعددة إلى بلاد العالم الإسلامي، أديب ذو قلم سيال يأسرك بجمال العبارة، ودقة الاستطراد، وصاحب مناشط خيرية، وجهود دعوية. 
5- سعد بن عبد الرحمن الحصين مدير مركز الدعوة والإرشاد بعمان - الأردن - أحد العلماء المعروفين ممن له مؤلفات قيمة ؛ وجهود دعوية، وإسهامات مشكورة في نشر السنة والتوحيد. 
6- علي بن محمد بن ناصر الفقيهي - الأستاذ بالجامعة الإسلامية، ورئيس مركز شئون الدعوة بها - حاليا - وأمينها - سابقا - وله مؤلفات وتحقيقات في المجال العلمي والمستشار بمجمع الملك فهد للطباعة. 
7- ربيع بن هادي المدخلي، الأستاذ بالجامعة الإسلامية، ورئيس قسم السنة بشعبة الدراسات العليا، وصاحب الردود الشهيرة.. 
عبد الرحمن بن عبد الخالق اليوسف، نزيل الكويت - حاليا - ورئيس دائرة الإفتاء بجمعية إحياء التراث الإسلامي ؛ وله مؤلفات وكتب في الرد عدا الصوفية وغيرها. 
9- ذياب بن سعد السحيمي - القاضي بالمحكمة الكبرى بالمدينة النبوية. 
10- صالح بن سعد السحيصي الأستاذ بالجامعة الإسلامية. بالمدينة، ورئيس قسم العقيدة بشعبة الدراسات العليا، وله مؤلفات قيمة، وجهود دعوية. 
11- عبيد بن عبد الله الجابري، المدرس بالجامعة الإسلامية. 
12- عبد العزيز بن محمد بن إبراهيم آل عبد اللطيف المدرس بالجامعة الإسلامية. 
13- محمد بن بكري السميري - الباحث العلمي برئاسة البحوث العلمية والإفتاء. 
14- بكر بن عبد الله أبو زيد، عضو هيئة كبار العلماء، وعضو اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء، صاحب المؤلفات المعروفة، والتصانيف المشهورة. 
15- عبد العزيز بن عبد الله أبو زيد، القاضي بالمحكمة المستعجلة بالمدينة النبورة. 
16- علي بن محمد بن سنان، العالم المعروف، والمدرس بالمسجد النبوي، - شفاه الله -. 
17- عبد العزيز الشبل - رحمه الله - المدرس بالمسجد النبوي سابقا -. 
18- علي بن عبد العزيز العايدي الداعية المعروف المتجول في بلاد أفريقيا وله نشاط دعوي واضح المعالم، بارز القسمات، في غينيا، ويمتاز بالحجة القوية، والاستدلال السليم. 
19- محمد بن قدومة نزيل الرياض حاليا، وأحد الدعاة الذين تجولوا في بلاد أفريقيا لنشر السنة وضيائها ومحاربة البدعة وظلماتها ؛ رأيته عدة مرات في بيت سماحة الشيخ / عبد العزيز - رعاه الله - بالرياض، وله خلق واسع، وتواضع رائع، وبعد عن الصلف والكبر ؛ زاده الله توفيقا -.. 
20- علي بن مشرف العمري الأستاذ بالجامعة الإسلامية - سابقا -. 
21- محمد بن المجذوب بن مصطفى الأستاذ بالجامعة الإسلامية - سابقا - ونزيل المدينة - حاليا - له مؤلفات قيمة، ورصينة في مجملها، أديب بارع، وقلمه أقوى من لسانه، وهو صاحب كتاب "علماء ومفكرون عرفتهم" زرته في المدينة النبوية، فوجدته كبيرا في قدره وسنه، ورحب بي أجمل ترحيب وأهديته بعض الأشرطة النافعة، فأبى إلا أن يهديني بعض مؤلفاته وكتبه - ختم الله له بخير -. 
22- عبد الرحمن الحكواتي أحد الدعاة المعروفين في سوريا. 

رابعا في الرياض من عام 1395 هـ: 
هذه أسماء بعض طلاب سماحة الشيخ - حفظه الله ورعاه - من المشهورين من كبار تلامذته وغيرهم، ممن عرفته بالحضور والمواظبة على دروسه ليلا ونهارا - وفقهم الله لمراضيه -. 
1- فهد بن حمين، العالم المعروف، وأحد كبار أهل العلم والفضل، وعضو هيئة التدريس بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية، ومعروف بقوته في العقيدة وفنونها، وله اطلاع واسع على كتب الحنابلة، وهو من تلاميذ الشيخ الإمام العلامة / محمد بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ - رحمه الله -. 
2- عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن الجبرين، أحد العلماء والمعروفين، والمفتين المشهورين يمتاز بسعة العلم وسلامة المقصد، وطيبة النفس، وله نشاط دعوي، وجلد على التدريس - زاده الله عزا -. 
3- عبد الرحمن بن ناصر البراك - سبق الكلام عنه. 
4- عبد العزيز بن عبد الله الراجحي، عضو هيئة التدريس بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية وأحد العلماء المعروفين بسعة العلم، ودقة الفهم، والزهد والورع، وله جهود دعوية، ونشاط تعليمي مكثف في العطل والإجازات، حيث يقوم بإقامة الدورات العلمية، ويرحل إلى الهجر والبلاد النائية داخل المملكة - زاده الله توفيقا -. 
5- عبد العزيز بن إبراهيم بن قاسم القاضي بالمحكمة الكبرى، ففيه أصولي لغوي عالم مشهود له بالعلم والفضل، يمتاز بالحكمة والهيبة، والجلد على البحث ؛ وهو من تلاميذ الشيخ العلامة / عبد الله بن حميد - رحمه الله -. 
6- عبد الله بن صالح القصير، عضو هيئة التدريس بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية والمستشار بوزارة الشئون الإسلامية، وأحد دعاة العقيدة المعروفين بالعلم والفضل. 
7- عبد العزيز بن ناصر بن باز - سيأتي الكلام عنه -.. 
8- محمد بن سعد الشويعر - سيأتي الكلام عنه -. 
9- عمر بن سعود العيد، عضو هيئة التدريس بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية وأحد الدعاة المعروفين بالاطلاع الواسع في السيرة وعلومها، وهو صاحب علم واتباع وفصاحة في اللسان، وبلاغة في البيان. 
10- خالد بن أحمد الشريمي إمام وخطيب جامع الأمير عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله - حفظه الله - له مناشط خيرية، ودعم للدعاة الصادقين، يمتاز بحلمه وجمال صوته، وحبه للسنة الغراء. 
11- سلطان بن عبد العزيز الخميس عضو هيئة التدريس جامعة الملك سعود - سابقا -. 
12- عبد العزيز بن حمد المشعل عضو هيئة التدريس بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية. 
13- عبد الله بن عبد العزيز الخضير المستشار بوزارة الشئون الإسلامية ؛ وإمام وخطيب جامع بن سويلم بالعليا بالرياض، وأحد المعروفين بالعلم والحكمة والنشاط في الدعوة، والجهد الصامت، والبذل النافع - ختم الله له بخير -. 
14- عبد المحسن الزامل الموجه الديني بوزارة الدفاع، وأحد أفاضل كبار طلبة العلم، حافظ فقيه محدث ؛ وعلمه وفضله واضح للعيان، بارز للأنام. 
15- صالح بن عبد العزيز العقيل عضو هيئة التدريس بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية، أصولي ففيه، له اطلاع واسع على كتب المذهب الحنبلي، وهو من تلاميذ العلامة عبد الله بن حميد - رحمه الله - وعين حديثا وكيلا لوزارة العدل للشئون القضائية. 
16- عبد العزيز بن محمد السدحان، صاحب المؤلفات القيمة، وعضو هيئة التدريس بالكلية التقنية، وهو من جملة شيوخنا، له مناشط خيرية، وجهود دعوية، يمتاز بدماثة الأخلاق، وسكون الخاطر، وسعة الحلم كل ذلك مع علم وفهم، وله اطلاع واسع في التاريخ وتراجم الرجال، ومعرفة الصحيح من الضعيف.. 
17- عبد العزيز بن محمد الوهيبي، الداعية بوزارة الشئون الإسلامية، وأحد الدعاة المعروفين على الساحة الإسلامية، له جهود واضحة في نشر السنة ورفع أعلامها، والذب عن حياضها، يمتاز بالعلم والصدق وحب الخير للأمة. 
18- سعد بن عبد الله البريك - الداعية المعروف والخطيب المفوه المشهور ؛ والأستاذ بكلية إعداد المعلمين بالرياض. 
19- أحمد بن عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز - سبق الكلام عنه -. 
20- عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن السند. 
21- عبد العزيز بن عبد الله المبدل. 
22- عبد الله بن مانع العتيبي. 
23- أحمد بن عرفج. 
24- ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي. 
25- فهد السنيد. 
26- عبد الله بن عودة العتيبي. 
27- نمر بن تركي العتيبي. 
28- طارق العيسى. 
29- عمر أحمد بافضل. 
30- محمد بافضل. 
31- سعد بن فلاح العريفي. 
32- محمد بن إلياس. 
33- عبد الله الشهراني - وهو الذي يقرأ التقريب على سماحته -. 
34- تركي بن عبد العزيز العقيل. 
35- عبد الله بن عوض البلالي. 
36- عبد الرحمن السويلم. 
37- أحمد بن صالح الحسامي. 
38- عبد المحسن البقماء. 
39- عبد اللطيف بن عبد المحسن البقماء. 
40- عبد الرحمن بن معمر. 
41- أبو هريرة محمد الفقيه أبو بكر. 
42- أحمد بانبيلة. 
43- محمد زين بن خليل. 
44- محمد بن آبكر بن عبد الرحيم. 
45- عبد الواحد المهيدب. 
46- هارون أبو بكر أحمد عبد الرحمن. 
47- يوسف العطير. 
48- باديس الجزائري. 
49- فهد بن منديل الفهيد. 
50- عبد الرحمن بن يوسف الرحمة - كاتب هذه الأسطر -. 
51- حمد بن محمد الوهيبي. 
52- خالد بن راشد الدوسري. 
53- على بن فالح القحطاني. 
54- محمد بن سعود العريفي. 
55- بدر بن محمد الوهيبي. 
56- سامي بن محمد آل بكر. 
57- منصور بن محمد بن علي. 
58- فهد بن إدريس. 
59- حسيف بن موسى العسيري. 
60- محمد بن فايز الشهراني. 
61- خليل المديفر. 
62- منصور الزير. 
63- سليمان بن إبراهيم بن دخيل. 
64- صالح التابعي. 
65- يوسف بن أحمد الأمين. 
66- عبد الحكيم الفرنسي. 
67- سلطان بن غلاب الشرعبي. 
68- خالد الروقي. 
69- شريف بن عبده المصري. 
70- عثمان بن محمد بن عثمان. 
71- عبد الرحمن الصومالي. 
72- عمر بن أمين. 
73- أيمن العنقري. 
74- محمد بن عبد الله العوشن. 
75- رفاعي بن فهد العتيبي. 
76- محمد بن حمدان العتيبي. 
77- خالد بن عبد الرحمن الشايع. 
78- سليمان السعوي. 
79- علي بن فاتن الشيباني. 
80- عصام العويد. 
81- عبد الله بن مبارك القحطاني. 
82- سالم بن مطرف العرجاني. 
83- مطلق القحطاني. 
84- إسحاق بن شعيب الهوساوي. 
85- عبد الرحمن الدوسري. 
86- محمد بن سليمان اليوسف. 
87- رضوان بن ياسين. 
88- عبد الله الدهيشي. 
89- محمد العيسى. 
90- عزام الشويعر. 
91- محمد النصار. 
92- حمد العيد. 
93- محمد بن عمر العيد. 
94- عبد الله بن عمر العيد. 
95- عبد الله بن صالح بن سعد اللحيدان. 
96- عبد اللطيف بن محمد آل عبد اللطيف. 
97- سعود بن عبد العزيز الغانم. 
98- عبد الله بن أحمد السويلم. 
99- يوسف الشويعي. 
100- خالد الحمود. 
101- مشعل بن حمد الغراب. 
102- محمد المهوس. 
103- عبد الله بن سعد الفالح. 
104- خالد الخريف. 
105- خالد السويح. 
106- فلاح المطيري. 
107- مقبول العصيمي. 
108- إبراهيم الدغيثر. 
109- حسن بن عبد الله بن قعود. 
110- صالح الحمودي. 
111- جعفر الكثيري. 
112- عبد اللطيف السوداني. 
113- عبد العظيم السوداني. 
114- غازي الوادعي. 
115- عمر بن موسى الحافظ. 
116- خليفة الدهلوس. 
117- خليفة العتيبي. 
118- عبد الله بن عامر. 
119- حبيب الحربي. 
120- حسن بن الشيخ. 
121- مسفر الدوسري. 
122- خالد الشعلان. 
123- سلمان بن مصلح الرشيد. 
124- يوسف بن عبد الرحمن الشنيفي. 
125- إبراهيم الدخيل. 
126- مزيد الدرويش. 
127- فهد الحماد. 
128- خالد العرفج. 
129- علي بن مفرح الزهراني. 
130- علي بن مهدي الأنصاري. 
131- عيد الرميح الشمري. 
132- بدر المقاطي العتيبي. 
133- بندر السليمان. 
134- عبد السلام السليمان. 
135- أحمد بن عبد الرحمن العباد. 
136- أحمد بن محمد العتيق. 
137- عبد الله بن ناصر السلمي. 
138- عبد المحسن الوهيب. 
139- صالح بن عبيد الحربي. 
140- بندر بن عبد العزيز العكيل. 
141- خالد البلادي. 
142- عبد السلام بن سليمان الخليفة. 
143- علي بن عبد العزيز الشبل. 
144- خالد المهنا. 
145- عبد العزيز العريفي. 
146- يحيى اليحيى. 
147- فالح بن مزهر العرجاني. 
148- عبد الرحمن الحسين. 
149- صفر العتيبي. 
150- محمد الرشدان. 
151- محمد إسماعيل. 
152- ناصر بن حمد الناصر. 
153- عمر العمودي. 
154- عبد الله العنقري. 
155- أمجد المصري. 
156- محمد بن إسماعيل الأنصاري. 
157- خالد بن سعود العجمي. 
158- سعيد الدعيجي. 
159- بدر الغانم. 
160- عبد القادر بن إدريس. 
161- محمد على بن سليمان. 
162- فهد بن فهم القحطاني. 
163- إبراهيم الشثري. 
164- عبد العزيز العقيل. 
165- أحمد الزهراني.

منقول من الموقع الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله تعالى

----------


## احمد بن حنبل

سلام عليكم 

من ابرز طلاب سماحة الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز رحمه والذي يندر ذكرهم :

1 : الشيخ عبدالرحمن البراك .
2 : الشيخ راشد بن خنين .
3 : الشيخ فهد الحمين .
4 : الشيخ عبدالكريم الخضير .

----------


## رياض النضرة

رحم الله الشيخ رحمة واسعة وأسكنه فسيح جناته....
وسؤالي:
أين هم أبناء الشيخ من هذه القائمة الطويلة!!!!!!!!؟

----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله

> سلام عليكم 
> من ابرز طلاب سماحة الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز رحمه والذي يندر ذكرهم :
> 1 : الشيخ عبدالرحمن البراك .
> 2 : الشيخ راشد بن خنين .
> 3 : الشيخ فهد الحمين .
> 4 : الشيخ عبدالكريم الخضير .



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

هل ابن فهد الحمين دكتور في جامعة الامام وهو احمد الحمين

----------


## هشيم بن بشير

> رحم الله الشيخ رحمة واسعة وأسكنه فسيح جناته....
> وسؤالي:
> أين هم أبناء الشيخ من هذه القائمة الطويلة!!!!!!!!؟


الشيخ احمد بن باز من اهل العلم الفضلاء وقد لازم ابيه رحمه الله .. وكان الشيخ رحمة الله عليه يحبه حباً شديداً وقد كان عند الشيخ لما توفي رحمه الله .

----------


## الأمل الراحل

لم نسمع بأن احمد ابن الشيخ ابن باز من أهل العلم الفضلاء !
وتصريحاته الأخيرة مع الأسف ، لو كان والده حيا يرزق لما رضي بها .
ومنها :



> وقال أمين عام مؤسسة الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز الخيرية الشيخ أحمد بن عبدالعزيز بن باز, إن العالم الإسلامي بحاجة إلي المفكرين والمربين أكثر من حاجته للمفتين ويري أن برامج الإفتاء الموجودة علي القنوات التلفزيونية الآن ظاهرة غير صحية ومقلقة,وأنها تضيق علي الأمة حيث أنها تفتح الباب علي مصراعيه للجميع للسؤال عن أمور سكت الإسلام عنها رحمة بنا فيكون السؤال من أجل السؤال فقط ويكون التحريم والتضييق في كثير من الحالات.


وكذلك لم يتجرأ ابنه على أن يقول رأيه بفتاوى والده إلا بعد مماته :



> وقال الشيخ أحمد في حوار مع صحيفة الوطن السعودية امس ، إن لكل فتوي حالتها المعينة خصوصاً حين تكون اجتهادية فيما لم يرد فيه دليل صريح من القرآن والسنة، سواء كانت هذه الفتوي للشيخ ابن باز أو للشيخ ابن عثيمين أو غيرهما من العلماء.
> وأضاف موضحاً أن كل هؤلاء أعطوا رأيهم في المسألة حسبما توفر لهم من الأدلة، وكل حالة لها رؤية ووقائع معينة، وأحياناً تختلف الصور والوقائع، ومن ثم لا يمكن استمرار الفتوي علي الحالة المختلفة ومدار الحكم علي وجود الصورة في الشيء الذي صدرت من أجله الفتوي.


وحبذا لو دللتني على مؤلفات أحمد بن باز وبحوثه العلمية  .

----------


## أبو المهند القصيمي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> هل ابن فهد الحمين دكتور في جامعة الامام وهو احمد الحمين


 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الذي أعرفه أن الشيخ فهد الحمين هو والد الشيخ ناصر الفهد - فرج الله عنه - صاحب كتاب منهج الأئمة المتقدمين في التدليس وصيانة الفتاوى وغيرها ولفهد الحمين ترجمة لابن إبراهيم كتبها عنه ابنه ناصر إن لم تخني الذاكرة ..

----------


## أزمُراي

لا أخي أبا المهند.

العلامة فهد بن حمين رحمه الله هو عم الشيخ ناصر ، أما أبو الشيخ ناصر  فهو الشيخ حمد بن حمين وهو راوي ترجمة الإمام محمد بن إبراهيم رحمه الله.

وللشيخ فهد الحمين إبنين يدرسان في جامعة الإمام ، وهما عبد الرحمن وأحمد.

----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله

> سلام عليكم 
> من ابرز طلاب سماحة الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز رحمه والذي يندر ذكرهم :
> 1 : الشيخ عبدالرحمن البراك .
> 2 : الشيخ راشد بن خنين .
> 3 : الشيخ فهد الحمين .
> 4 : الشيخ عبدالكريم الخضير .


وكذلك 
عبدالعزيز الراجحي

----------


## د/عمر العمروي

شكر الله لك على هذا النقل الجميل المفيد .
وكان بودي أنك جعلتهم حسب المكانة العلمية .
أو حسب حروف المعجم ، حتى تبعد عن الحرج .
ثم أن هناك تلاميذا لم يذكرهم المصنف ضمن من ذكر من أسماء ، وأنا أعني الذين في الرياض آخيرا .
ومن أشهرالذين لم يذكرون : سماحة مفتي المملكة اليوم : الشيخ عبد العزيز آل الشيخ .
والشيخ : عبد الله الزايد ، كان مديرا لمعهد الدعوة والاعلام .
والشيخ : عبد الله الفنتوخ ، وكان مديرا عاما للدعوة في الداخل وفي الجزية العربية .
والشيخ الدكتور : عبد الله بن حافظ الحكمي مدير مكتب المفتي اليوم .
والشيخ : لقمان السلفي ، الذي كان يعمل مترجما في مكتب سماحته .
والشخ الداعية : محمد السميري .
والشيخ : سعيد بن وهف القحطاني .
والشيخ : محمد الموسى ، مدير مكتب البيت .
وكاتب هذا الاستدراك أخوكم : عمر العمروي ، وغيرنا كثير ، وكثير .
ثم إن تلاميذ الشيخ أقسام أربعة ، هي :
القسم الأول : المكلفون بالقراءة من الكتب ، المطبوعة والمخطوطة ، في أيام الدروس .
القسم الثاني : الذين لهم قراءة خاصة على سماحته في كتب ألفوها ، وهؤلاء في مساء الأحد ، والثلاثاء ، والجمعة .
القسم الثالث : الذين يقرؤن لسماحته في كتب يطلبها هو ، ووقت ذلك بعد العشاء من أيام الإسبع عدى مساء الخميس .
القسم الرابع : الذين يحضرون للسماع ، وهؤلاء كثرة كاثرة .
وهناك جمع من الناس يدعون التتلمذ عليه ، وليس صحيحا .
وقد لا زمته من شهر ذي القعدة عام 1396هـ حتى شهر ذي القعدة سنة 1407هـ ، وشاركت في الأقسام كلها ولله الحمد ، ولدي من سماحته إجازتين علميتين ، وثالثة : بجمع رسائله وفتاويه ، وكلماته ومؤلفاته ، وترتيبها على أبواب صحيح البخاري .
وكان مقر دروس الشيخ : في جامع الإمام فيصل بن تركي في أيام : الأحد والأثنين ، والأربعاء والخميس .
وفي بيته : بعد صلاة المغرب من كل يوم .
وبالنسبة لأبنائه : فالكبير عبد الله ، وهو تاجر وعضو شركة الراجحي للصرافة .
وعبد الرحمن أحد مهندسي الطائرات الحربية ، ومن خريجي معهد الطيران بالظهران .
وخالد كان معه ، وقد سمعت أنه ترك ذلك ، لا أدري .
وأحمد فكلكم تعرفونه ، وهو مدير مؤسسة ابن باز الخيرية .
هذا ما أردت استدراكه على ما تقدم بيانه ، وإضافت إلى ما ذكر .
والسـلام علكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## الأمير الشنقيطي

> ولدي من سماحته إجازتين علميتين


هل هي إجازة الرواية أو إجازة التدريس؟

----------

